
Electron is flash for the desktop - mrisse
https://josephg.com/blog/electron-is-flash-for-the-desktop/
======
jones1618
So true. I had to stop loading Slack at startup because it was using 400MB of
memory and running eight threads. As the article says, come on, "It's just a
text chat app." For Electron to be viable we need a "Chrome Core" library that
just has a JavaScript engine and some OS glue.

------
Hydraulix989
There's no reason UIs should be laggy in 2016 on the very highest-spec Lenovo
Thinkpad mobile workstation, but that's the sad reality of anything written in
Electron JS (along with Electron's absolutely zero 4K Hi-DPI support on Linux,
so I have to squint to read the microscopic text on Slack, Upwork, Discord,
Messenger for Desktop, Whatsie, Skype for Linux Alpha, Atom, sometimes VSCode
...).

------
endemic
What benefits does running the "native" Slack app give over accessing the site
in your (presumably already-running) browser?

~~~
paulryanrogers
Theoretically, OS and hardware access outside the sandbox most browsers are
confined to.

Toggl for example can log time per window title when it's app is running on
desktop.

